
New York Adopts Nation's First Pay Floor for Rideshare Drivers - prostoalex
https://gizmodo.com/new-york-adopts-nations-first-pay-floor-for-uber-lyft-1830856350
======
forapurpose
> Uber, however, warned that the bill will “lead to higher than necessary fare
> increases”

Whenever their expenses increase, companies like to imply and threaten that
they will pass along the increase to consumers. But that is deceptive: Some of
the expenses are paid for out of the company's profits and some via increased
prices; the proportion of each depends on the company's choices, on the
economics of price elasticity, and on other things.

Another way of looking at it: If the company's expenses go down, do consumers
get a price cut or does the company announce larger profits?

